# Xd45



## cvleiva (Oct 16, 2008)

Thanks to you guys I finally made up my mind & ordered my new XD45 today from BudsGun Shop.I can't wait for it to get here,I'm hoping in a week or so:smt023


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Congrats! They're great guns. Be sure to give an update after you receive it.

-Jeff-


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

Well..........
For a 45ACP
YOU PICKED THE BEST MODEL


----------



## cvleiva (Oct 16, 2008)

cvleiva said:


> Thanks to you guys I finally made up my mind & ordered my new XD45 today from BudsGun Shop.I can't wait for it to get here,I'm hoping in a week or so:smt023


Well I just tracked my XD,it left Paris,KY on 10/24 on it's way to R.P.Bch.Fl. hopefully it'll be here by Tuesday,I can't wait.:smt070


----------



## Mike101 (Nov 6, 2008)

Do you mind if I ask how much you picked one up for? I would like to order online but FFL fees are high!


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Mike101 said:


> Do you mind if I ask how much you picked one up for? I would like to order online but FFL fees are high!


Welcome to the forum.

If you can find a shop that doesn't charge an arm and a leg for FFL transfer fees, then check out seller "supohunter" on gunbroker. He usually has some very good prices, and now is definitely the time to buy, with the offer for two free magazines from Springfield-Armory "while supplies last".

http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewItem.asp?Item=115409755

-Jeff-

Disclaimer: I do not know him, but I purchased an XD from him. :smt023


----------

